# Installation dauert zu lange

## Frank1969

Also es mag ja sein, das Gentoo hunderte von Vorteilen hat, entscheidend ist aber, es gibt einen großen Nachteil ; bis man ein fertiges System installiert hat benutzt es das erste mal der eigene Enkel. Vielleicht sollte man doch mal vorcompilierte Sachen anbieten, geht ja auch bei anderen. Und ehrlich gesagt sehe ich da auch irgendwo keinen Vorteil, das man es selber compilieren muss, also keinen richtigen Vorteil der Normalsterblichen was bringt, aber um es auch nochmal zu nennen, bei anderen könnte ich das auch selber machen, MUSS ich aber nicht !! Und bevor jemand fragt, ja, ich benutze jetzt einen anderen, weil ich wollte es in diesem Leben ja nochmal benutzen !!

----------

## buthus

dann benutze doch halt eine andere es gibt soviele. wie zum beispiel vlos , das benutzt gentoo und ist bereits fertig. cd rein booten installieren fertig.

----------

## cng

bevor du solche treads anfängst, solltest du dich mit gentoo befassen. danach würdest du

dir diese frage selber beantworten können. ich habe suse, mandrake (mandriva) und debian

angeschaut. nun, nach ca. 6 monaten bin ich wieder bei gentoo und nehme mir die lange

installationsdauer (1 - 2 tage)  in kauf. dafür habe ich eine system, welcher 100% auf meine 

hardware und mich abgestimmt ist. mit kdebase-startkde kicker plus die programme die ich brauche, 

habe ich genau das, was ich will und nicht noch 500 andere programme wie games usw.

welches ich auf meinem server eh nicht brauche. und so ist auch die sicherheit um einiges erhöht.

ich habe mal gelesen, dass z.b. suse für user sei, welche windows xp haben möchten, wo aber 

linux drauf steht. nun zu welchen du gehörst.......

----------

## Frank1969

ja moment mal, ich habe mich schon mit gentoo befasst. hatte ja die letzten tage genug zeit zum lesen  :Wink: 

ausserdem habe ich eine lauffähige version hinbekommen, schon das alleine zeugt ja davon das ich mich damit beschaftigt habe (samt X) !!!

suse benutze ich schonmal gar nicht, da geb ich dir recht, zu viel schick schnack. aber bei den anderen, also man kann mandrake, fedora  und debian so installieren wie man das braucht, ohne games, ohne 500 programme zusätzlich. bei debian und fedora lade ich mir auch nur die minimalcd und installiere dann alles von hand, dauert auch ne ganze weile aber eben nur ne ganze weile und nicht ein leben lang  :Smile: 

und nicht das man das falsch versteht, ich finde gentoo wirklich super ohne frage, wenn da der klitzekleine zeitfaktor nicht wäre ! bis auf ein kleines problem mit grub und dem kernel, was aber schnell gelöst war, klappte alles wunderbar.

----------

## Lenz

Gentoo zeichnet ja gerade durch das Selbstkompilieren aus, sowie die Möglichkeiten, die dadurch entstehen (USE-Flags etc.). Wenn Du eine Binärdistribution suchst, die man auch ohne den Paket-Overhead von SuSE & Co. installieren kann, wäre ja ggf. Debian oder Arch was für dich. Schließlich gibt es nicht zich Distributionen, damit die alle 100% gleich sind.  :Wink: 

Zum anderen kann man Gentoo mit stage3 und den GRP-Paketen recht schnell installieren -- sofern man dies möchte.

Gruß,

Lenz

----------

## cng

und dann gäbe es da noch den installer welcher in der entwicklung ist.

ich weiss aber nicht, wielange man damit an einer installation hat. aber

wenn man da alle angaben machen kann und dann gehts ohne zusätzliche 

handarbeit, das wäre doch auch was...

----------

## hoschi

1. Stage1 für Leute mit viel Zeit, deren Compiler schon bei der Installtion optimiert sein soll

2. Stage2 kompiliert das System, optimiert und doch recht schnell installiert

3. Stage3 Laden und Feuern, alles fertig

Wo ist da das Problem?

Ansonsten ist Gentoo wie gesagt nicht das "letzte Wort".

----------

## Frank1969

stage3 ist ja gut und schön, aber schonmal nachgesehen was danach installiert ist ?!  :Smile: 

also nix für ungut, aber es hat ja nix mit faulheit zu tun wenn man mit der maus arbeiten will auf einer vernünftigen oberfläche und nach stage 3 fehlt da ja wohl noch einiges.

stage 3 beinhaltet ein grundsystem und mehr nicht.

und mir reicht das grundsystem nunmal nicht, weiss ja nicht wie es bei dir ist  :Wink: 

und man kann sagen was man will, aber mit der maus was anklicken ist eben praktisch, ist so, bleibt so wird immer so sein und das mir jetzt keiner mit twm kommt.

ausserdem, wenn man bis zur X Oberfläche gekommen ist, hat man wohl schon genug eingetippt, oder ?!

Zitat aus der gentoo Dokumentation :

Wenn sie einen hässlichen, ekelhaften, abstoßenden und deformierenden Window-Manager sehen, dann ist dies TWM.

Zitat ende !!!

GRP hab ich aber aufgeschnappt und probiert, ok, es klappt momentan nicht, aber mal sehen !!!

sollte ich so kde draufbekommen, ist der zeitaufwand akzeptabel und ich arbeite mich weiter in gentoo ein.

----------

## hoschi

Zitat aus einer alten Gentoo-Dokumentation:

Vorteil von Stage 1 dass sie damit angeben können

Nachteil ist, es dauert ewig und ist auch nicht wirklich mehr optimiert als Stage2

oder:

emerge -e system kann eine weile dauern, wir empfehlen play-station2 mit wipeout2003

oder:

dass dauert eine weile, machen sich sich jetzt einen starken kaffeee  :Very Happy: 

Die alten Dokus hatten schon ihre Vorteile  :Smile: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> stage3 ist ja gut und schön, aber schonmal nachgesehen was danach installiert ist ?! 
> 
> also nix für ungut, aber es hat ja nix mit faulheit zu tun wenn man mit der maus arbeiten will auf einer vernünftigen oberfläche und nach stage 3 fehlt da ja wohl noch einiges.
> 
> stage 3 beinhaltet ein grundsystem und mehr nicht.
> ...

 

Und das ist gut so. Je mehr Programme, desto mehr Fehler und Sicherheitslücken. Wer nach dem Grundsystem mehr braucht, kann es sich ohne Probleme nachinstallieren.

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und mir reicht das grundsystem nunmal nicht, weiss ja nicht wie es bei dir ist 
> 
> und man kann sagen was man will, aber mit der maus was anklicken ist eben praktisch, ist so, bleibt so wird immer so sein und das mir jetzt keiner mit twm kommt.
> ...

 

Also ich komme auch wunderbar mit der Konsole klar (Habe glaub noch nichts in Gentoo über Dialoge konfiguriert (Ausser dem Panel bei meinem XFCE4  :Wink:  ... aber auch da leg ich ab und zu mit nem Editor Hand an) aber jedem das seine.

Davon abgesehen ...

1. Brauche für eine Installation mit X, Sound, ... ca 10 Stunden (Natürlich kein KDE sonder ein etwas schmallerer WM)

2. Das updaten des Systems dauert hnicht so lange (Zeitaufwendig ist also größtenteils die Installation)

3. Wer KDE will, und davon immer die neuste Version, ist selber schuld  :Very Happy: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Frank1969

also da sage ich :

wer sich mit weniger zufrieden gibt, bitteschön. aber eine mindestanforderung stelle ich auch an linux  :Smile:  und NUR auf der tastatur rumhacken muss auch nicht sein. [/quote]

übrigens habe ich nicht gesagt das man sich nix dazuinstallieren kann !!

----------

## hoschi

Ach ja,

X, ein Desktop, Emacs und Co. haben auf einem System erstmal nichts verloren, wenn man ein Betriebssystem installiert will man doch das Betriebssystem und ein paar grundlegende Programme installieren, die man außerhalb vom Dateimanagment und Editor noch so braucht (Ping, tar...), aber eben kein X und einen Bildbetrachter oder sonst etwas.

Nur das Grundsystem, bei bedarf sogar ohne GCC.

Kernel, GLIBC, Bash, Core-Utils, Editor basierd auf dem Baselayout, dass ist das Grundsystem.

----------

## Sourcecode

@Frank1969 Deine Postings Zeugen davon das du GARNICHTS von Gentoo Verstanden hast... wofür diese Distri steht, was für einen Nutzen sie Birgt, Warum nur das Basis System isntalliert wird, warum on vornherein nur Sourcen kompilliert werden und man binarys eben extra genben muss wenn man ne binary installationj möchte.

 *Quote:*   

> ausserdem habe ich eine lauffähige version hinbekommen, schon das alleine zeugt ja davon das ich mich damit beschaftigt habe (samt X) !!! 

 

Nein das zeugt nur davon das du in der Schule warst und Lesen gelernt hast um so das Gentoo Handbuch abzulesen mehr nicht.

Deine Antworten zeugen nämlich ganz genau davon das du dich eben NICHT mit Gentoo Beschäftigt hast.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> also da sage ich :
> 
> wer sich mit weniger zufrieden gibt, bitteschön. aber eine mindestanforderung stelle ich auch an linux  und NUR auf der tastatur rumhacken muss auch nicht sein. 

 

Also für mich ist die Mindestanforderung an Gentoo

1. Ein laufendes System

2. Das keinen unnötigen SchnickSchnack enthält

3. Auf dem ich Problemlos optionale Packete installieren kann

Gibt zum Beispiel auch Situationen in den WindowManager unerwünscht sind (Beispielsweise auf Servern).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Frank1969

leute, wer redet hier von servern, also ICH NICHT

wer redet davon, das ein basissystem mehr pakete enthalten muss also ICH NICHT

ich rede davon, das ich ein system haben will, mit dem ich meine arbeiten erledigen kann und das kann ich nicht mit der shell.

also rafer, scheinst irgendwie nix zu raffen !!

wenn gentoo dafür steht in die steinzeit zurückzukehren, dann ist es in der tat das falsche system für mich.

und wenn ich nur sourcen kompilieren muss damit es läuft ist das die steinzeit, weil es bringt mir ja nix. und optimieren, ich bitte euch, für den pc zu hause muss man nix optimieren. nur damit es 5 % schneller läuft oder 20 sekunden schneller lädt. ich lach mich tod

und rafer, sag mir mal was man lernt wenn man das kompiliert, ehm, nix oder. läuft irgendwie ja automatisch !!

und wenn ich an einem linux an sourcen rumfummeln will, kann ich das bei jedem linux.

und ich kann mich nicht weiter mit gentoo beschäftigen, weil ich ja nicht dazu kommen was auszuprobieren, da er ja stundenlang den pc für 100% auslastet, weil er ja sourcecode übersetzen muss.

ich will ein system installieren und es benutzen und keine sachen programmieren oder sinnlos optimieren, also wenn gentoo auch dafür steht, ist es auf alle fälle das falsche.

hoschi, kann ja sein das du dich nur durch die gegend pingen willst, aber wenn ich das will benutze ich meine uhr und nicht meinen pc. und es kann ja sein das du kein X brauchst, ich brauch es aber. ganz einfach

und was im grundsystem enthalten ist weiss ich, habs selber gesehen.

und mal ein tip, vielleicht auchmal erst richtig lesen und dann schreiben !!!!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> Also es mag ja sein, das Gentoo hunderte von Vorteilen hat, entscheidend ist aber, es gibt einen großen Nachteil ; bis man ein fertiges System installiert hat benutzt es das erste mal der eigene Enkel. Vielleicht sollte man doch mal vorcompilierte Sachen anbieten, geht ja auch bei anderen. Und ehrlich gesagt sehe ich da auch irgendwo keinen Vorteil, das man es selber compilieren muss, also keinen richtigen Vorteil der Normalsterblichen was bringt, aber um es auch nochmal zu nennen, bei anderen könnte ich das auch selber machen, MUSS ich aber nicht !! Und bevor jemand fragt, ja, ich benutze jetzt einen anderen, weil ich wollte es in diesem Leben ja nochmal benutzen !!

 

NIchts für Ungut und nachdem ich deine weitere Beiträge gelsen hab, weiß ich, dass Gentoo keine passende Distribution für dich ist und dass du außerdem überhaupt nicht die Idee von Gentoo verstanden hast; nämlich USE-Flags. Sag mir, welche Distro, die vorkompilierte Packages anbietet, auch USE Flags anbietet, mit denen du die Features der Packete wählen kannst.

Wir kompilieren from scratch nicht weil es besonders cool ist und dann bei unseren Feunden angeben können. Wir kompilieren from scratch nicht weil es besonders l33t ist. Wir kompilieren from scratch nicht, weil die 100000 Zeichen, die auf dem Bidlschirm kommen, uns glauben lässt, wie unglaublich gut wir sind. Wir kompilieren from scratch, weil wir dadurch die Möglichkeit haben, unser System so aufzusetzen, dass es uns am besten passt und die Features der Packete selber zu wählen, X zu haben oder ohne X, oder nur Fluxbox un kein KDE/GNOME Support, usw. Kannst du das mit SuSE (nur als Bsp) oder Mandriva? Nein, das kannst du nicht. Und deswegen haben wir Gentoo gewählt.

Und was deine Anklage zur Dauer angeht: Das stimmt gar nicht. Wenn du stage1 nimmst, bist du selber schuld, ein stage3 ist perfekt. Ich hab vor 2 Wochen wieder ein Gentoo aufsetzen müssen (auf nen P3 750 MHz mit 255 RAM) und hab ne stage3 genommen, in 7 Stunden hatte ich bereits Fluxbox,XMMS,Opera,gentoo-sources installiert gehabt und konnte damit arbeiten. Am nächsten Tag hatte ich latex schon drauf und dann habe ich mir um Kleinigkeiten gekümmert wie mplayer,gimp,usw. Was och sagen will, um ein mit X arbeitsfähiges System zu bekommen, habe ich nur 7 Stunden gebraucht.  Das ist vielleicht langsamer als SuSE, aber SuSE hätte mir 1000 Packete installiert, die ich nicht will und gar nicht brauche, wie KDE/GNOME und die ganzen @@++*##%%-Plugins für irgendein SuSE Mist.

----------

## Sourcecode

Mann ich liebe Trolle...

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> l
> 
> wer redet davon, das ein basissystem mehr pakete enthalten muss also ICH NICHT

 

Davon Redet Gentoo denn bei Gentoo steht AUSWAHL ganz oben! Ich kann mir bei gentoo genau das draufhauen was ich haben will! soviel Kontrolle über deine Packete kriegst du nur bei den wenigstens Linux Distris hin (( Spontan fällt mir da nur ein LFS ein. )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich rede davon, das ich ein system haben will, mit dem ich meine arbeiten erledigen kann und das kann ich nicht mit der shell.
> 
> 

 

Komisch, ich kann mit Gentoo Arbeiten und habe sogar eine Schöne GUI wenn ich sie nutzen will  :Wink:  Das einzige wo du gezungen bist ne Shell zu nutzen ist bei der Installation selbst und die zieht sich keine 100 Jahre hin Troll sondern 1-3 Tage Abhängig von deinem PC und deinem Wissen und was du Optimierst und anpasst. ( und natürlich auch was du installierst. )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> also rafer, scheinst irgendwie nix zu raffen !!

 

Im gegensatz zu dir weiss ich wovon ich rede.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn gentoo dafür steht in die steinzeit zurückzukehren, dann ist es in der tat das falsche system für mich.

 

Genau, kehr zurück zu Windows denn da gehörst du hin, oder doch Suse?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und wenn ich nur sourcen kompilieren muss damit es läuft ist das die steinzeit,

 

Nö ist keine Steinzeit, Linux ist OPENSOURCE Binary Müll kam erst Später und ich bin Froh das Gentoo Source Basiert ist. ( und nochmal langsam zum mitmeiseln für Kids wie dich bietet selbst Gent00 mittlerweile Binarys an die du nutzen kannst. ) Wenn du es nicht leiden kannst Sources zu Kompillieren warum biste dann überhaupt erst zu Gentoo gegangen? Geh doch zu deiner Ach so Tollen Binary Distri und lass uns in Ruhe. Du hast Absolut den Sinn Zeck und schon garnicht den Geist von Gentoo kapiert...

 *Quote:*   

> weil es bringt mir ja nix. 

 

Stimmt, wenn ich keine Kenntnis von etwas habe würde es mir auch nichts bringen ist richtig.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und optimieren, ich bitte euch, für den pc zu hause muss man nix optimieren. nur damit es 5 % schneller läuft oder 20 sekunden schneller lädt. ich lach mich tod

 

Bubi für DICH mag das Gelten, Ich allerdings halte Sehr viel davon auch seine Private Workstation zu Optimieren! Und wenn ich mir das anschaue wie meine Kiste mit Gentoo Rennt im gegenzug gegen eine Binary Distri wie Suse, Redhat und Co da lach ich nur 5%? DAs Schätze ich Locker auf 40% beimir rauf! du hast doch keine Kenntniss wovon du redest Bubi!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und rafer, sag mir mal was man lernt wenn man das kompiliert, ehm, nix oder. läuft irgendwie ja automatisch !!
> 
> und wenn ich an einem linux an sourcen rumfummeln will, kann ich das bei jedem linux.

 

Du lernst bei Gentoo etwas weil du dort alles selbst machst, so lernst du viel über den Aufbau eines Linux Systems ( Solange man es auch WILL, dumm das Handbuch abtippen bringt einem keinen Lerneffekt! )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und ich kann mich nicht weiter mit gentoo beschäftigen, weil ich ja nicht dazu kommen was auszuprobieren, da er ja stundenlang den pc für 100% auslastet, weil er ja sourcecode übersetzen muss.

 

Tjo dein Problem. Nach der Installation mit meinen Programm ( Aufgrund meiner Erfahrung und meinen Bedürfnissen weiss ich was ich emergen muss damit ich alles habe was ich brauche ) kompilliert mein Gentoo nurnoch hin und wieder mal Fix ein Update. Wenn du das nicht kannst ist das dein eigenes Handicap aber ganz sicher nicht dem System anzulasten!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich will ein system installieren und es benutzen und keine sachen programmieren oder sinnlos optimieren

 

Gentoo kannste mit Stage3 innerhalb von anderthalb Tagen über die Bühne kriegen jenach Rechner und gezungen zu Optimieren wirst du auch nicht ( Gentoo hat seine Standartflags )

 *Quote:*   

> ich brauch es aber. ganz einfach

  UND? XServer draufhauen und deinen Fav Windowsmanager dazuklatsdchen Fertig ist deine Klick GUI!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und mal ein tip, vielleicht auchmal erst richtig lesen und dann schreiben !!!!

 

Mal so als Tip:

Erstmal Informieren bevor man Müll schreibt.

 *Quote:*   

> Wir kompilieren from scratch nicht weil es besonders cool ist und dann bei unseren Feunden angeben können. Wir kompilieren from scratch nicht weil es besonders l33t ist. Wir kompilieren from scratch nicht, weil die 100000 Zeichen, die auf dem Bidlschirm kommen, uns glauben lässt, wie unglaublich gut wir sind. Wir kompilieren from scratch, weil wir dadurch die Möglichkeit haben, unser System so aufzusetzen, dass es uns am besten passt und die Features der Packete selber zu wählen, X zu haben oder ohne X, oder nur Fluxbox un kein KDE/GNOME Support, usw. Kannst du das mit SuSE (nur als Bsp) oder Mandriva? Nein, das kannst du nicht. Und deswegen haben wir Gentoo gewählt. 

 

Wenn du hier in der Gegend beimir wohnst lass uns ein Bier trinken gehen denn dafür würd ich dir jetzt echt mal gern die Hand schütteln! BRAVO!

----------

## think4urs11

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> ich rede davon, das ich ein system haben will, mit dem ich meine arbeiten erledigen kann und das kann ich nicht mit der shell.

 

absolut einverstanden

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> wenn gentoo dafür steht in die steinzeit zurückzukehren, dann ist es in der tat das falsche system für mich.
> 
> und wenn ich nur sourcen kompilieren muss damit es läuft ist das die steinzeit, weil es bringt mir ja nix.

 

Kurzfristig vielleicht nicht, aber auf lange Sicht schon. Weil nämlich sämtliche Programme aufeinander abgestimmt und an deine Hardware angepaßt installiert werden und unnötiges, fehlerträchtiges erst gar nicht als Ballast ins System kommt.

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> und wenn ich an einem linux an sourcen rumfummeln will, kann ich das bei jedem linux.

 

äh ja aber den Begriff RPM-Hell wirst du dann relativ schnell kennenlernen wenn du die SuSE/Redhat/xxx-Pfade verläßt. 

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> und ich kann mich nicht weiter mit gentoo beschäftigen, weil ich ja nicht dazu kommen was auszuprobieren, da er ja stundenlang den pc für 100% auslastet, weil er ja sourcecode übersetzen muss.

 

Sorry diese Aussage ist Quatsch - es ist exakt gar kein Problem neben einem laufenden Compiler zu arbeiten. OK, zocken ist nicht aber du sagtest ja selbst du willst damit arbeiten.

Eine Stage-3 Grundinstallation ist schneller fertig als eine WinXP-Installation und bei beiden fängt dann die eigentliche Arbeit erst an.

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> ich will ein system installieren und es benutzen und keine sachen programmieren oder sinnlos optimieren, also wenn gentoo auch dafür steht, ist es auf alle fälle das falsche.

 

Es steht doch jedem frei sich *erst* über eine Distri zu informieren über deren Foren, Docs, etc. *bevor* man sie installiert. Warum bist du den umgekehrten Weg gegangen nur um dann kundzutun das das hier deine Sache nicht ist? Das ist unproduktive Zeitverschwendung - vor allem *deiner* Zeit.

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> hoschi, kann ja sein das du dich nur durch die gegend pingen willst, aber wenn ich das will benutze ich meine uhr und nicht meinen pc.

 

Deine Uhr hat einen IP-Stack und versteht ping? Will ich auch, wo bekommt man die (ernsthaft!).

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> und es kann ja sein das du kein X brauchst, ich brauch es aber. ganz einfach

 

Ich behaupte mal 99% aller hier die ein Gentoo-Desktopsystem haben haben auch eine grafische Oberfläche drauf laufen.

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> und mal ein tip, vielleicht auchmal erst richtig lesen und dann schreiben !!!!

 

Sachlich bleiben

----------

## SinoTech

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> leute, wer redet hier von servern, also ICH NICHT
> 
> 

 

Linux ist aber dafür ausgelegt das es auf Servern genauso wie auf einer normalen Workstation läuft.

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wer redet davon, das ein basissystem mehr pakete enthalten muss also ICH NICHT
> 
> 

 

Was soll denn das jetzt ? Zuerst beschwerst du dich das nach einer normalen Stage 3 kein Windowmanagewr installiert ist, aber das Basissystem so ist in Ordnung und es soll nichts dazu kommen ?

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also rafer, scheinst irgendwie nix zu raffen !!
> 
> 

 

Nana, nicht direkt frech werden  :Wink: . Im korrekten Deutsch heißt das "Ich glaube du hast mich nicht verstanden"  :Very Happy: 

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und ich kann mich nicht weiter mit gentoo beschäftigen, weil ich ja nicht dazu kommen was auszuprobieren, da er ja stundenlang den pc für 100% auslastet, weil er ja sourcecode übersetzen muss.
> 
> 

 

Also weiß nicht was du für ein System hast, aber ich kann, selbst bei 100% Systemlast noch Prima arbeiten (Dank dem schönen Prozessmanagement von Linux). Solltest du trotzdem noch Probleme haben, kannst natürlich mittels "nice" dem "emerge" Prozess weniger Priorität geben.

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich will ein system installieren und es benutzen und keine sachen programmieren oder sinnlos optimieren, also wenn gentoo auch dafür steht, ist es auf alle fälle das falsche.
> 
> 

 

Für dich auf jeden Fall  :Very Happy: 

Mfg

SinoLast edited by SinoTech on Mon Aug 29, 2005 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@All

```
                                  

----------

## Sourcecode

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Linux ist aber dafür ausgelegt das es auf Servern genauso wie auf einer normalen Workstation läuft. 

 

*das mal kurz etwas ausbessert und ausschmückt*

@Frank1969 

Linux ist aber für SERVER Geschaffen worden! WORKSTATIONS sind erst später gekommen, also wird über Server geredet weil dafür Linux Konzipiert war/ist.

Der Workstation Betrieb wurde erst Viel Später aufgenommen also hat die "Server Erwähnung" auf jedenfall dazusein!

Aber bei deiner Erfahrung wusstest du das mit Sicherheit und woltlest jetzt nur testen ob wir es auch wissen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Frank1969

also rafer

woher weisst du wicht was ich zu hause stehen habe und was bei mir läuft und was nicht.

deine anspielung auf suse zeug davon das du nicht liest oder sollte es so sein das du schon wie dein ach so tolles gentoo denkst, also verstehte erst was ich geschrieben habe morgen oder übermorgen !!

achja, dein bubi bin ich schon lange nicht !!!!

ich gehe jetzt mal nicht auf das ein, was man wie wo drauf haut. bringt bei dir ja ehh nix.

und dein gentoo läuft 40 % schneller als was ??? ein toaster !?

optimier du dich mal tod, in der zeit mache ich vernünftige sachen mit meinen pcs.

und wo ich hingehöre hast du mal nicht zu entscheiden und kannst es nichtmal ! aber bleib mal weiter in deinem glauben !

und opensource ist nicht gentoo sonder linux ansich und ein system wo ich für studieren muss bevor es läuft brauch ich nicht, weil dafür hab ich keine zeit. spiel du also weiter mit deinem gentoo !

und ich bin zu gentoo gegangen weil ich nunmal alle möglichen systeme ausprobiere und das nicht nur 5 minuten, aber was erklär ich dir das. und ich bin nunmal zu dem schluss gekommen, das ein system was nur aus sourcen besteht nicht mein system ist weil es einfach zu lange dauert und erzähle mir mal das mein debian langsamer läuft als dein gentoo. haha

was brauch ich kenntnis von compilieren haben wenn das sowieso automatisch geht. ich sagte doch ich will nix programmieren oder optimieren. stellen wir also fest, gentoo ist nur was für programmierer !

und was man womit lernt und was ich lerne weisst du auch nicht. und komisch, jetzt ist also ein befolgen einer anleitung auch nix. womit lernt man denn bitteschön was wenn nicht mit dem lesen von anleitungen ????

überall bekommt man in den foren zu hören :

bevor du was fragst, less die anleitungen, macht man das jetzt ist es auch falsch. schon klar !!!

du merkst schon das ich von der grundinstallation rede und nicht von updates, wäre ja schön wenn es updates wären. aber um updates installieren zu können muss man wohl erstmal eine ältere version von drauf haben du schlauberger.

stimmt, gentoo und stage 3 lassen sich in anderthalb tagen installieren um jetzt mal von deinem klische zu reden, also bei windows braucht man samt unnützer software nur 1 stunde. sollte linux da nicht besser sein. und erzähle mir nicht das linux stabiler läuft als xp. abhängig aber von dem was drauf ist !!

ich weiss das jetzt kommt das ich bei windows bleiben soll oder sonstwas, aber ich sagte ja, hast keine ahnung was bei mir wo läuft und womit und was ich mache.

und wenn ich das richtig verstehe, also mit meinem klick gui. ich habe pcs damit die mir das leben erleichtern und nicht erschweren. aber ich denke mal du schreibst schneller als ich klicke  :Smile: 

und jetzt zu pablo_supertux

endlich mal wieder jemand mit vernünftigen argumenten und nem vernünftigen ton.

ich habe schon verstanden (mittlerweile sowieso) was gentoo ist und ich gebe dir absolut recht das es dann nix für mich ist.und mit der geschwindigkeit, haste durchaus auch recht, nur hätte ich trotz allem den kde gern drauf und dann zieht sich das eben hin. (egal was andere dazu sagen)

halten wir also fest, rafer bleibt bei seinem tollen gentoo was schneller läuft als alles was es gibt und ich bleibe bei den anderen sachen die so langsam sind das ich zu nix komme  :Smile: 

----------

## mflatischler

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und damit das suchen nicht so lange dauert, hier noch zwei weiterführende Links:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Linux-Distributionen
> ...

 

[keine Werbung]siehe auch www.distrowatch.com [/keine Werbung]

mfg

mflatischler

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> achja, dein bubi bin ich schon lange nicht !!!!

 

Doch, Bubi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich gehe jetzt mal nicht auf das ein, was man wie wo drauf haut. bringt bei dir ja ehh nix.

  Weil du keine Argumente hast ( von Kenntniss ganz zu schweigen ) ist doch eindeutig.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und dein gentoo läuft 40 % schneller als was ??? ein toaster !?

 

Nein als ein System was auf Vorkompilliertem Zeug besteht ( Ja auch ich habe verschiedene Distris getestet kann also recht gut beurteilen unter welchem System meine alte Reisschüssel Rennt und wo nicht  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> optimier du dich mal tod, in der zeit mache ich vernünftige sachen mit meinen pcs.

 

Du tust ja grade so als wenn Gentooler den ganzen Tag nix besseres zutun hätten als an den Configs rumzufrickeln was ist das denn für ein Blödsinn? Ich mache eine Grund Optimierung bei der Installation, und wenn ich meine Software Installiert habe danach ist nix mehr groß mit Optimieren Bubi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und opensource ist nicht gentoo sonder linux ansich und ein system wo ich für studieren muss bevor es läuft brauch ich nicht, weil dafür hab ich keine zeit. spiel du also weiter mit deinem gentoo !

 

Für Gentoo braucht man nicht zu Studieren, es reicht wenn du nicht Lernfaul bist und auchmal selber denken kannst und das Handbuch verstehst... der Rest ist Learning by Doing wie bei allen anderen Distris auch.

 *Quote:*   

> und erzähle mir mal das mein debian langsamer läuft als dein gentoo. haha

 

Wenn du einen P3 1GhZ Coopermine, GF2MX PCI, 392MB SD-Ram besitzt ( also diselben Pc Specs wie ich ) ja dann sage ich mein Gentoo ist Schneller als dein Debian.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> was brauch ich kenntnis von compilieren haben wenn das sowieso automatisch geht.

 

HÄ? Wer sagt das denn? Wird unter Gentoo etwa nicht Automatisch Kompilliert?  :Wink:   *Quote:*   

>  ich sagte doch ich will nix programmieren oder optimieren. stellen wir also fest, gentoo ist nur was für programmierer !

 

Falsch, Gentoo ist etwas für Leute die ihr System von Grundauf nach ihren Wünschen gestalten wollen und den vollen überlbick haben wollen, und für Leute die ihr OS gerne komplett auf ihr System und auf ihre Bedürfnisse zuschneiden möchten. Dafür ist Gentoo. Also stellen wir Fest :

Gentoo ist eben nicht nur was für Programmierer.

 *Quote:*   

> jetzt ist also ein befolgen einer anleitung auch nix. womit lernt man denn bitteschön was wenn nicht mit dem lesen von anleitungen ????
> 
> überall bekommt man in den foren zu hören :
> 
> bevor du was fragst, less die anleitungen, macht man das jetzt ist es auch falsch. schon klar !!!

 

Falsch Bubi, ich habe gesagt das wenn wer DUMM die Anleitung abtippt das er dabei nix lernt... wer aber die Anleitung Liest und sich auch seine Gednaken drum macht was dieser Command und dieses Verzeichniss macht und wofür die und die Datei sit dann lernt er was. so habe ich das gemeint und auch geschrieben bubi, lesen und Verstehen musst du schon selbst.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> du merkst schon das ich von der grundinstallation rede und nicht von updates, wäre ja schön wenn es updates wären. aber um updates installieren zu können muss man wohl erstmal eine ältere version von drauf haben du schlauberger.

 

Habe nichts anderes gesagt, ne Grundinstallation ist Schnell Fertig und ne einmalige Geschichte ( Oder Haust du dein Gentoo alle 5 Tage neu drauf?  :Wink:  )

Gentoo kann man am Besten in 1nem Satz Gut Beschreiben :

Es läuft und läuft und läuft und....

Wenn du die Installation Vernünftig durchziehst und auch mit der Zeit Erfahrung gewinnst dann läuft das System wie ein Ferrari... da ist nix mit "pausenlos neuinstallieren"  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> stimmt, gentoo und stage 3 lassen sich in anderthalb tagen installieren um jetzt mal von deinem klische zu reden, also bei windows braucht man samt unnützer software nur 1 stunde. sollte linux da nicht besser sein. 

 

Bubi hör dochmal auf Äpfel mit Birnen zu Vergleichen, Warum gennto auf Sourcen Basiert und wofür das gut ist haben wir dir schon zu genüge erklärt, wenn du das nicht Begreifen willst dann ist das deine eigene Dummheit.

 *Quote:*   

> und erzähle mir nicht das linux stabiler läuft als xp. abhängig aber von dem was drauf ist !!

 

Doch, Linux läuft um einiges Stabiler als Windows, das hat unter anderem Damit zutun das bei Windows viele Programme Fest an den Kernel angebunden sind ( das bedeutet wenn das programm nen absturz hat wird dadurch das System direkt mit in den Abgrund gerissen ergo BLUESCREEN )

Bei Linux ist das nicht der Fall, da laufen zu 99% Programme und Kernel Getrennt ergo = Stabiler.

Und mir persönlich ist Linux nochnie richtig Abgestürzt. Ein Einzelnes Programm jap das schon aber das Linux System selbst nochnie.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich weiss das jetzt kommt das ich bei windows bleiben soll oder sonstwas, aber ich sagte ja, hast keine ahnung was bei mir wo läuft und womit und was ich mache.

 

Bubi wenn ich oder besser gesagt "wir" keine "ahnung haben" dann mach so einen Thread nicht auf denn af sowas stüzt sich das nunmal! achja nochwas fürs Leben :

Ahnung != Kenntniss!

Ahnung haben viele Menschen sogar du, aber KENNTNISS nicht. Lern das mal fürs Leben Bubi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und wenn ich das richtig verstehe, also mit meinem klick gui. ich habe pcs damit die mir das leben erleichtern und nicht erschweren. aber ich denke mal du schreibst schneller als ich klicke 

 

Ich nutze Beides, Console und GUI Zusammen.

 *Quote:*   

> endlich mal wieder jemand mit vernünftigen argumenten

 

Wenn du unsere Argumente nicht verstehst mangels Kenntniss ist das nicht unser Problem.

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe schon verstanden (mittlerweile sowieso) was gentoo ist 

 

Nein das hast du nicht wie man in jedem deiner Postings merkt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> halten wir also fest, rafer bleibt bei seinem tollen gentoo was schneller läuft als alles was es gibt und ich bleibe bei den anderen sachen die so langsam sind das ich zu nix komme 

 

Leg mir keine Worte in den Mund die ich nicht gesagt habe Bubi.

----------

## Frank1969

Hallo Think4UrS11

ich dachte schon das die gentoo gemeinde nur aus ungehobelten und beleidigend antwortenden leuten besteht !

gut das du jetzt mal was dazu sagst !!

du hast recht das auf lange sicht das compilieren besser ist und ich habe schon lange verstanden das es bei gentoo ausschliesslich gemacht wird, was ich ja auch gut finde. und ich habe ja nie behauptet das gentoo dreck ist. wenn man mal lesen würde was ich schreibe, aber naja. ging nur um die zeit die es braucht, mehr nicht. 

und das mit den rpm´s stimmt ja auch alles, nur reicht mir das vollkommen aus.

ja ok, klar kann ich ne zweite konsole öffnen und weitermachen, aber um weitermachen zu können brauche ich erstmal kde. bis dahin haste sonst aber vollkommen recht. ich brauche das schon für was bestimmtes.

also ich installiere erst und gehe dann in die foren. ist ja auch nicht so als würde ich das nicht hinbekommen, läuft ja auch alles, ohne hilfe ausgenommen der doku natürlich.

ehm, das mit der uhr war nur ein witz, sorry  :Smile:  aber sollte ich eine finden sag ich bescheid  :Smile: 

ja genau das ist es, erst meckern und alle haben ne X oberfläche, ok, fast alle. egal welche es jetzt mal ist.

ausserdem soll mein desktop vernünftig aussehen so wie ich das will, egal ob er dann was langsamer wird, ist ja mein problem. das natürlich das system instabieler wird ist klar. was solls.

rede natürlich immer noch von einer workstation und NICHT von einem server. schön das es dafür gedacht war, aber heutzutage ist es nunmal auch die workstation.

na sachlich bleiben da aber andere nicht !!! 

Gruß Frank

----------

## Frank1969

rafer oder soll ich sagen nixrafer !?

xp und bluescreen, wo lebst du denn ? ok, wenns jemand installiert wie du, dann vielleicht.

argumente, also du hast auch nicht wirklich welche, aber wirst es selber nicht merken.

ups ich habs vergessen, NUR DU ( oder soll ich sagen scheisserle) hast natürlich verschiedene distries getestet und NUR DU hast natürlich die volle ahnung und NUR DU lernst natürlich was beim lesen der doku und NUR DU hast das learning bei doing erfunden und NUR DU hast überhaupt ahnung von was ich spreche

darf ich scheisserle, achne gott zu dir sagen ?!  :Smile: 

ich frage dich mal schnell, von welchen problemen mit gentoo habe ich gesprochen ausser das ich sagte es dauert lange ???

ach, programmierer also doch nicht. hmmmm. sowas und schon wieder weisste was ich will. du bist mein held

ich frage nochmal, wann habe ich geschrieben das ich was nicht verstanden habe. ok vielleicht der sinn den gentoo. ok. aber sonst ?? hab ich gefragt wie man was einrichtet ? ach wem sag ich das. du weisst es ja schon längst, mein held

von pausenlos neuinstallieren rede ich ja auch nicht. und im übrigen, mein xp rechner läuft und läuft und läuft. und das schon eine seeehr lange zeit. aber windows will ich hier gar nicht besser machen, aber raffst das sowieso nicht

ich sag doch das du mir nicht sagst was ich lerne und was nicht scheisserle

ui, du benutzt beides, gui und console. also auf sowas wäre ich ja nie gekommen, ich sag ja, mein held

----------

## think4urs11

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> ...vieles unsachliches gelöscht...
> 
> opensource ist nicht gentoo sonder linux ansich und ein system wo ich für studieren muss bevor es läuft brauch ich nicht, weil dafür hab ich keine zeit. 

 

Um mit einem PC umzugehen muß man aber nunmal mehr lernen als bei einem - von dir bereits angesprochenen - Toaster.

Und zwar unabhängig davon ob es Linux oder Windows oder OS-X ist. Bei Windows meinen nur viele sie würden 'wissen was abgeht' weil man ja überall so schön rumklickern kann. Das ist vielleicht der größte Fehler den Windows hat, es wiegt den User in einer Art 'paßt schon Wolke'.

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> und ich bin zu gentoo gegangen weil ich nunmal alle möglichen systeme ausprobiere und das nicht nur 5 minuten, aber was erklär ich dir das. und ich bin nunmal zu dem schluss gekommen, das ein system was nur aus sourcen besteht nicht mein system

 

Dagegen spricht doch auch gar nichts. Es bringt nur umgekehrt auch nichts sich mittels unkonstruktiver Kritik im Forum über die Nachteile auszulassen ohne auch nur einen einzigen verwertbaren konstruktiven Verbesserungsvorschlag zu bringen.

Du hast für dich entschieden das Gentoo nicht dem entspricht was du möchtest, hast aber auch keine Verbesserungsvorschläge außer dem immer wieder gebrauchten 'sourcen compilen is doof und überflüssig'.

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

>  stellen wir also fest, gentoo ist nur was für programmierer !

 

Nach dieser Logik wäre Windows für Mäuseschubser und OS-X für Mädchen - soll heißen ein völlig überflüssiger Kommentar (so wie dieser von mir nun auch).

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> ... also bei windows braucht man samt unnützer software nur 1 stunde. sollte linux da nicht besser sein. und erzähle mir nicht das linux stabiler läuft als xp. abhängig aber von dem was drauf ist !!

 

Ist das nun ein Qualitätsmerkmal von Windows das es sehr schnell unnütze Software auf eine Festplatte wuchtet? Macht das Sinn, tut das Not?

Ich weiß ja nicht wie andere das sehen aber ich möchte die Werkzeuge die ich benutze gerne so haben das sie mir helfen. Um einen bildlichen Vergleich zu bringen - ich brauche keinen Hammer mit rosa Schleifchen, er soll nur Nägel in die Wand schlagen können. Ergo nehme ich mir Zeit, laße ich mich im Baumarkt beraten und hol mir keinen bei Aldi vom Grabbeltisch der beim zweiten Nagel auseinanderbricht.

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> ich dachte schon das die gentoo gemeinde nur aus ungehobelten und beleidigend antwortenden leuten besteht !
> 
> gut das du jetzt mal was dazu sagst !

 

Danke. Ich bemühe mich nur sachlich zu bleiben. Vielleicht sehe ich das etwas eng aber aus meiner Sicht reden hier a) Erwachsene und b) Profis miteinander, da kann man durchaus auch so auftreten. Wie heißt es so schön 'der Ton macht die Musik'.

Du hast recht, es waren so einige sehr unsachlich (gell Rafer? 'Bubi' zeugt nicht gerade von Sozialkompetenz) - ich kann nur nicht gleichzeitig tippen und neue Beiträge lesen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## amne

Mir ist es jetzt ehrlich gesagt zu blöd den ganzen Thread zu zerlegen und wer wen was genannt hat, aber auf jeden Fall findet sich hier einiges an unerwünschtem Umgangston. Sollte wirklich Interesse an einer weiteren Diskussion bestehen bitte einen neuen Thread dazu aufmachen und dort anständig benehmen.

Um noch einmal auf die ursprüngliche Frage einzugehen: Im Prinzip wurde es im Thread eh schon gesagt, Gentoo ist eine sourcenbasierte Distribution, und eine solche zu Installieren braucht halt Zeit. Diese lässt sich mit diversen Mitteln (stage 3 und GRP deutlich minimieren), eine gewisse Zeit fürs Kompilieren wird man aber wohl immer einplanen müssen.

----------

